# Winter wood



## Jaymz77 (Dec 17, 2007)

What do you guys think of this shot?


----------



## Alpha (Dec 17, 2007)

The tone range seems a bit narrow, and I don't find the shot particularly interesting.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 18, 2007)

Was that shot in the morning? 'Cuz that would have been a much funnier title!


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 18, 2007)

If you can re-shoot the subject, try shifting 90 degrees to the right and putting the snow in the foreground and then focus on the knot in the wood.


----------



## myopia (Dec 18, 2007)

i agree. this is most definitely horizontal territory.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input, I think I will make another trip up that way and will take your suggestions


----------



## Alpha (Dec 18, 2007)

Will you please remove this image, Myopia? That's horribly rude...to interject one of your photos into someone else's thread.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh come on max, they are just comparing their wood...


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Will you please remove this image, Myopia? That's horribly rude...to interject one of your photos into someone else's thread.



remove this? i will if the creator of the threads calls me out on hijacking, but hijacking was not the intent, which i believe is obvious if you were to read one of my previous posts stating that a horizontal version might look better, and this is my attempt at such. no- it's not a shot worth showing off, but that is not what my post was for!  this is my example of the horizontal viewpoint... 
"horribly rude"- i dont think this qualifies as even in the same ballpark as rudeness- in fact it is on opposite pole. you are being way too dramatic. this was also my "Attempt" (which i labeled it as), which does not imply interjection, but rather homage. i remember you from previous posts where all you have contributed is drama. who appointed you forum sheriff ?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 19, 2007)

Common courtesy says that threads contain only images from the OP (unless it's a theme thread of some type). By all means link to the image if you wish to emphasise a particular point, but as you haven't actually made a point, even this would be of debatable merit in this instance.

Can I also ask you to remove your image from this thread.


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

2 against 1. i will be reasonable.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks myopia, much appreciated.


----------



## Jermz_01 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm glad no one saw the thread where I accidentally posted a picture below the OP's original post...       whoops


----------



## antoine (Dec 19, 2007)

I think this shot is great because it looks magical and you really do captured it well. I also like the way you turned the picture into black and white. keep it up!


----------



## myopia (Dec 19, 2007)

Jermz_01 said:


> I'm glad no one saw the thread where I accidentally posted a picture below the OP's original post...       whoops



well at least you didn't do it to max_bloom. you might have received another audition for the high school play.


----------



## Shibby! (Dec 21, 2007)

Higher F-stop to bring more into focus?  Adds some sharpness and contrast the picture.

Just an opinion.  I like my wide F'stops too but sometimes we all have to back off =)


----------

